

Realistic Looking CSS3 Buttons - eswat
http://somadesign.ca/blog/design/2010/realistic-looking-css3-buttons/

======
jheriko
These are pretty, but I don't see the realism. They look massively simplified
and I struggle to imagine the light sources and geometry that these represent.

Maybe "very pretty" CSS3 buttons?

